# Sending your phone ringtone to your car



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

This started as a question on the thread 'All BMWs ESYS Coding 101-Getting Started' about "Transfering your phone ringtone to your car." I saw the 3001 TELEPHONE_PARAMETER, but was unsure how to get the MP3 to the car. 

Shawn posted "I think unlike many, he actually read the Cheat Sheet, and was aware of the INBAND_RINGING code, but believed he had to, and was asking how to, put the actual Ring Tone MP3 in his car to go along with the INBAND_RINGING code, which shouldn't be necessary. In any event, opening a new thread would be the way to go."

I have dozens of ringtones on my phone, and I can hear them from the phone, but not through the car.

Anyone who has done this INBAND_RINGING or RINGTONE coding in mdl CMB_MEDIA, or has questions, if you can post here it would be appreciated.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I hear the iphone ring tones in my X3 after coding the following:

*CMB_MEDIA* 3001 *TELEPHONE_PARAMETER* INBAND_RINGING	aktiv / Werte=01

The telephone ringtone is automatically transferred to the Combox when phone rings. You dont need to copy any ring tone to Combo Media.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Can you explain the Combox, and does it pick up the default ringtone only, or the contact ringer assignments as well?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

wnrussell said:


> Can you explain the Combox, and does it pick up the default ringtone only, or the contact ringer assignments as well?


It streams sounds through Bluetooth and thus indirectly works on the phone ringer assignments. Ringer assignments are handled by the phone.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Russel.

What is the production date of your car?

Rings tone transfer is a straight forward configuration, i wonder why it is not working for you.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

DreamCar said:


> Russel.
> 
> What is the production date of your car?
> 
> Rings tone transfer is a straight forward configuration, i wonder why it is not working for you.


I can look up the exact day in September 2011 if you like.

Your work on my car was most appreciated today. I hope you enjoyed the Stealth PC demo.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Bimmer App


----------

